# Steam-UP on the Gil-Ray Elevated RR



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Looked like it would be a SOAK-OUT instead of a STEAM-UP but*
*Mother Nature has a sense of HUMOR, so we had a STEAMUP.*

*All sizes are welcome 1:20 or 1:32, it just needed to to make STEAM out front.*





















Andy teaching COAL FEEDING 101[/b]











Lisa's Mimi (replacement boiler) and guests[/b]












Larry's Pierce Sierra Nevada[/b]




















Richard's load of 1:32 looks right at home behind the MIKE[/b]











*TWO vapor clouds are better than one. - **Gilbert's Berkshire vs Paul's Atlantic 
(fresh off the workshop bench) let us know they are ready to roll.*













Andy get his exercise as this COAL fired engine need lots of ATTENTION.[/b]












Gilbert and I thank you for comming to our 1st STEAMUP.[/b]


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see Lisa's Mimi back on the rails. Perhaps Mimi can be rerouted to the shop soon for a paint job


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope that this will be the first of many more steam ups to come.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 11/08/2008 6:22 PM


Andy teaching COAL FEEDING 101[/b]














Do my eyes decieve me or is that a Cape Ann Rail engine house back there?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave 
Quite Correct - Larry is quite an Artist!
I was just at the right time/place when he
decided to end the Diesel era and return 
to Live Steam. I missed the sand towers but
did get the engine shed...BUT NO Phyllis the CHICKEN[/b]..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I this photo what did he use for support board under the roadbed?


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty

*Under the roadbed are pairs of 10' 4x4 PT+Painted. 

They rest on a pair of 2" angle iron that have two bolts 
clamping them around the posts. 

I can adjust the height if needed.*
* The track is SS 20' diam inside with 40' straights.
The RR is an elevated FLAT track but the yard is not (18" vs 50").
DUSO -- (Duck Under or Step Over)

*
Ray


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to know whose '59, (or is it '60) Plymouth Belvedere.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the concrete go into the ground? If so, past the frost line? JErry


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tom*

*Guilty - Adelaide (Adelaide Sarah when she wont start) is our Bondo Babe!*
*Unlike her West Coast Fury cousin Christine, Adelaide is a 1957 4 door 
Ice Cream Cruiser.*

*Jerry*

*Lets say that the track will NOT spin off the face of the earth. *
*OH - China keeps calling about the Other Ends poking out.*

16 In - Only 4 more to go....sigh....10" tubes and 2 80lb bags per hole.[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch! I feel your pain!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

post supports is the way i would do it , if I would do it....like what you didi, do.


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you all had a nice steamup. That looks like a professional way to build track, too. 

Paul's Atlantic is a stunner - any other photos or information on it? 

Regards, 
Ed


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ed* 
Thanks for the kind words.

I just updated my other posting about Paul so here is a link.
....CAUTION....click on this link may cause an elevated level of WHY cant I build THAT????....
.........CAUSE I'm ALL THUMBS.......;^).....

Link to Master Builder Paul Huntington


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray - Thanks for posting a picture of Phyllis. My 6 year old son Theodore and I visited Larry's awesome layout several weeks ago and I was hoping he'd catch the train bug. Well, he thought the K-28 was okay (especially liked the way it smelled) but was most impressed that "Mr. Mosher has a real pet chicken that he hasn't eaten." So Ted didn't catch the train bug, and got something akin to bird flu instead!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray for a great day of steaming! Unfortunately I didn't bring my camera along, but I'll post Lisa's pics when she gets them downloaded. 

A word of explanation about the Ruby boiler on the Mimi: This engine took a dive off Larry Goodhue's layout during his Labor Day weekend steamup (the trailing truck fell off while going around a curve a little on the fast side, derailing the engine and tender and sending it flying over the edge of the layout). No real harm done except the smokebox door hinge posts broke off the side of the smokebox. I gave Cliff a call at Accucraft to see if I could get replacement parts, he said he didn't have any in stock, but offered to send me a Ruby boiler off the junk pile so I could try to get the hinge posts off of it, with the caveat that they are silver-soldered on there! For the sake of getting Lisa back up and running in time for the Bedford, NH train show on the 2nd and Ray's steamup this past weekend, I decided it would be easier just to swap the whole boiler temporarily. Lisa is also working on a wooden cab for it, so I'm not sure whether the final outcome will be going back to blue, or making a blackened brass "Russia iron" boiler jacket that should go nicely with the wooden cab. For now, she likes to say the engine is still "black and blue" from the accident.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos. Looks like you all had a great time.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice track, great photos, interesting locomotives.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Do I understand that you used 2 4x4's for track support. Would 2x6 work with the way you have put it together. Looks great by the way.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jonathan, *
*Glad that you and Ted made it to LarryM's EYE CANDY layout and saw his STAR.







*
*I told Larry to hand out 8x10 photos of her...;^)....







*
*Being a pilot, you can see that even my car has WINGS.....







*

*Bob/Dave/Art/Richard*
*Thanks for the nice words.*

*Art*
*I required to have passing tracks.*
*The two switches determing the inter track distance.*
*It turns out to be about 10" total width on the straights.*
*2x6 centered under the track line could work out for you.*
*The turns are a different story!!*


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Ray - BTW, here are a couple of pics of Larry's K-28 and Andy's H-8 taken several weeks ago. Both are gorgeous (the trains, that is) and ran quite well. I get the impression, though, that because Andy is a purist and the Allegheny has no RC, I'd quickly lose 10 pounds chasing it around the layout.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray and jlinde, 

Thank you for posting the pictures. I liked the detail on the construction method. Ray, what kind of plywood did you use for the deck, and how is it holding up? 

jlinde, Andy's H-8 is certainly beautifully weathered. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pictures and nice looking track. Thanks for posting.


----------

